# The Other Side of Calvinism by Vance



## Bladestunner316 (Sep 28, 2004)

http://www.goforgod.com/Vance-Calvinism.html

a review linked from monergism.

blade


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 28, 2004)

I shan't respond. I got in trouble last time by saying that fundamentalists were goofy. Yes, he probably is a fundamentalist; www.baptistfire.org is considering his work one of the definitive death-knells to Calvinism


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Sep 29, 2004)

Dont worry fundies are odd. But the only death knell to any theological system is but God and his Word

blade


----------



## Learner (Sep 29, 2004)

Nathan , you need to get out more . Fundamentalists do not come in one shape , size , color or theological perspective .


----------



## Learner (Sep 29, 2004)

AND , Reformed folks are PECULIAR , which means odd , special and particular among other things . We have brothers and sisters among the fundamentalists .


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Sep 29, 2004)

[quote:fba2d8413f]claiming they (Calvinists) intentionally cause confusion by inventing their own vocabulary in order to confound people[/quote:fba2d8413f]Actually I have to agree with that... we need a dictionary somewhere wiht all the Calvinist words. I understand only a fraction of the discussions on this board.


----------



## Learner (Sep 29, 2004)

Vance is a close friend of Peter Ruckman . Although many misguided Fundamentalists have (and shall) bought the book , it doesn't mean that they buy into all his views . He is a radical KJ Only man also . He has to be , in order to be friends with P. Ruckman . He is not representative of Fundamentalists .

By the way , the review of Vance's book was excellent . Vance has no excuses , he knows too much to be engaging in this stupid stuff . Dave Hunt and Norman Geisler have used Vance's material . It hasn't exactly advanced the Kingdom of God . But the Lord can use even evil for his purposes .


----------



## Learner (Sep 29, 2004)

Hi Fraser , check out : " Pocket Dictionary " . It is authored by Stanley J. Grentz , David Guretzki , and Cherith Fee Nordling . I have it , and enjoy it . It is short , but handy . It may cost about $7.00 or so . It is designed for laymen , and perfectly pithy .

On the web you can go to " Christian Apologetics and Research Ministry " under the category of Dictionary of Theology . It is not as reformed as I would like it to be , but it's a start . Maybe someone has a better site in mind .


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 29, 2004)

[quote:3eddc4ab53="Learner"] Dave Hunt and Norman Geisler have used Vance's material . [/quote:3eddc4ab53]

Such is expected of Dave Hunt, but Geisler? I expected more from a trained philosopher.


----------



## daveb (Sep 29, 2004)

[quote:6e2fcc0595="Learner"]Hi Fraser , check out : " Pocket Dictionary " . It is authored by Stanley J. Grentz , David Guretzki , and Cherith Fee Nordling . I have it , and enjoy it . It is short , but handy . It may cost about $7.00 or so . It is designed for laymen , and perfectly pithy .[/quote:6e2fcc0595]

I didn't know many people knew of this book, Guretzki was one of my profs.


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 29, 2004)

[quote:efbd3a4404="joshua"]Jacob, I think you mean http://www.baptistfire.com, if you're talking about Vance's book. They also suggest Samuel Fisk's "Calvinistic Paths Retraced". They absolutely love Adrian Roger's "Predestined for hell? Absolutely not!". They have "hate mail" from the dreaded Calvinists and totally dispell the notion that the "altar call" is unbiblical. I used to be an avid reader of it. It actually helped spark my interest in Calvinism. I was "jh" in the user forum. I was booted, needless to say. I have an open letter that I thought about sending their webmaster, but never sent it. Anyway...[/quote:efbd3a4404]

That's right...they also got me interested in Calvinism. I knew that a position with so many misrepresentations just had to be right. They seem to purport the view that Christianity died out with the Apostle John only to be rediscovered in the Kentucky Revivals of the 17th and 18th century, only to climax in the conservative takeover of the SBC in the late 70's.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Sep 29, 2004)

learner,
you read to much into what I post I meant no offense.

blade


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 29, 2004)

[quote:6a588af553="Bladestunner316"]http://www.goforgod.com/Vance-Calvinism.html

a review linked from monergism.

blade[/quote:6a588af553]
I thought Dave Hunt butchered scripture! Vance makes him look like an academic exegete. Upon reading the review (and Vance's quotes) my first emotion was anger. Towards the end however I began to have feelings of compassion.


----------



## Learner (Sep 29, 2004)

Josh , I was " believer " on Baptist Fire . I have since repented of being on that board even though what I wrote or quoted was as biblical as possible . I have discussed this on a previous thread or two several months ago . It is really exasperating to read their entries .


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Sep 29, 2004)

Im glad you came out of it

blade


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Sep 29, 2004)

My old church had quit a few copies of this book. 

blade


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 29, 2004)

[quote:bd250e71ed="Learner"] It is really exasperating to read their entries .[/quote:bd250e71ed]

"Banging your head against the wall is more like it."


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Sep 30, 2004)

well if your banging your Christian head against that anti-christian wall of vance apologia then it would be a paper machay(sp?) wall LOL ha ha  Dont think it would hurt much 

blade


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Sep 30, 2004)

[quote:96dca2d9ba="Bladestunner316"]My old church had quit a few copies of this book. 

blade[/quote:96dca2d9ba]

Which church was that Nathan? Northshore?


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Sep 30, 2004)

patrick,
no first baptist of kirkland.

blade


----------

